# Perusian Royalty



## orchid527 (Mar 6, 2017)

I purchased this years ago as a seedling from HP Norton, and I've posted it before, but this year the plant really took off. The natural spread of the flower is about 18 cm. It's not just a biased perspective of the flowers you see in the photo, they actually fill the air above the plant. Mike


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow, great display!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Mar 6, 2017)

I love your grow area!! That glass must be really thick!! Beiing snow is on the other side in winter


----------



## monocotman (Mar 6, 2017)

Just stunning. What is the cross?
David


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 6, 2017)

Perusian Royalty = Bel Royal x kovachii. Bel Royal = Sorcerer's Apprentice x MDC. The label doesn't say which Bel Royal clone was used, but I suspect it was a 4n, which makes this 3n. Mike


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 6, 2017)

Lovely. Such clean leaves. Where did you get this from?


----------



## Silvan (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful display. Nicely grown. 
Congrats!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 6, 2017)

This plant should be in a show somewhere. None of the Phrags I saw at the Tokyo show compared.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2017)

Very nice. Named for HP Norton's trip to Italy. I wonder how he is doing?  Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Carkin (Mar 6, 2017)

Amazingly beautiful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Mar 6, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> This plant should be in a show somewhere. None of the Phrags I saw at the Tokyo show compared.



Springfield, MO is in 2 weeks, short 10 hour drive! Or Chicago and Cincy this weekend...

Beautiful phrag


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 6, 2017)

I'll be in Cincinnati this weekend. It's only 2 hours away. Mike


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 6, 2017)

that is great


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful flowers and beautifully grown plant!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 6, 2017)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful plant and the flowers are perfect...love those
pinks. I'm sending good vibes for some awards>>>>>


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 7, 2017)

Excellent culture with excellent blooming. Congrats


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 7, 2017)

superbly grown and flowered


----------



## e-spice (Mar 7, 2017)

Impressive & nicely grown!


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 8, 2017)

Gorgeous plant congrats on a great blooming. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonG (Mar 8, 2017)

That is great, congrats. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dandrobium (Mar 8, 2017)

Beautiful specimen overall, love the blooms! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 9, 2017)

Wonderful plant!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2017)

I think I gave one of these to your countryman Denis.


----------



## adiaphane (Mar 9, 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 9, 2017)

That is nice!


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 12, 2017)

update from Cincinnati show: AM/AOS 88 points, CCE/AOS, Best of Show. Mike


----------



## AdamD (Mar 12, 2017)

:clap: Awesome! Congratulations! Well deserved!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2017)

Excellent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Mar 13, 2017)

Definitely well deserved!
David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 13, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2017)

Congrats. I must ask how the one I sent to Canada is doing.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 13, 2017)

> update from Cincinnati show: AM/AOS 88 points, CCE/AOS, Best of Show. Mike


 :clap:


----------



## eteson (Mar 13, 2017)

what a beauty!


----------



## Gilda (Mar 14, 2017)

Score !!! Beautiful !


----------



## Marco (Mar 15, 2017)

Fantastic and congrats on best in show


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 15, 2017)

Great soft colors and great presentation overall! Congrats!!!

Great leaves! I have hard time keeping the leaves clean on phrags. They seem to have issues with tip die back and such. could be my water. not sure, but it keeps me from trying any more phrags. 

Thank you for sharing pictures of wonderfully grown specimen!


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Mar 17, 2017)

A seriously beautiful specimen.
Congrats.

Rob Z.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 22, 2017)

Well done!


----------

